# Ezekial Saw the Wheel



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I was pondering this one a few months back with my 16 yr. old. It took me a while to get there but the story is very interesting. My question is this: Ezekial saw the wheel way up in the middle of the sky. What was the wheel and why was it there?

Biggie:smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have thought about this long and hard over the years. Just a few years back, some UFO people were trying to claim it as proof of a UFO. Maybe, but I believe something else. I know the translation from Hebrew to scriptures to other languages might be reason to loose some details. 
What do you think of this:
In verse 18 you read "rings were full of eyes". And we use our eyes for seeing and we were made in the likeness of God...(Gen 1:26) we can safely assume they were for the same. Still with me?
So...the great number of eyes on the wheel could be that God is aware of everything in all directions. Of course in a symbol or metaphor.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Bill, The ufo deal doesnt surprise me but they didnt know the scripture and this particular one takes a little time to understand if you dont have someone to explain it but here goes.
When Ezecial saw the wheel God was coming. When God was present everything he made and created did what he wanted it to do. When you read the bible you see that the people saw spirits in the sky. They didnt know what these spirits were they just knew they saw spirits in the sky. The bible says the day Ezekial saw them they all ( the spirits) looked the same. They all had heads of lions. They were all looking in the same direction and thier heads would knot change. They also had wheels as you stated with eyes. 
What is so easy to understand about this scripture is God was coming to talk to Ezekial. When he got close lightning began to strike.. thunder roared. And the spirits took to the skies. Its simple...the spirits they were used to seeing changing in the sky was clouds. People saw images in clouds back then just like we do today the only difference is theythought they were spirits. When God came the clouds even got lined out and got with God and did what he needed. Thats why the bible says they drifted across the sky not moving looking the same direction and never changing. It was a miricle created and moved through God. Easy for God to do though...control the clouds in that manner.

Biggie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The wheels with eyes, and the spiritual beings with four wings and four faces and the hands of a man and feet like a calf - all these are elements in God's vision to Ezekiel. God was calling Ezekiel to be his prophet to the Israelites.

The way I think of a supernatural vision from God is that God opens a window on eternity and gives someone a brief glimpse into it.

How does one describe the indescribable? He uses words for concepts that he already knows.

Ezekiel knew what a cloud is. If it was a shape in a cloud that he saw, I think he would have said that. That would have been simple to describe.

I believe what Ezekiel saw was real. It just wasn't real on the earth, in the temporal realm.


----------

